# Kucoc trade



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

What would you fellas think about a Bucks-Pistons trade:

Tony Kucoc for Chucky Atkins and Corliss Williamson.

Detroit gets a solid SF with a big expiring contract to split time with Tayshaun Prince.

Milwaukee gets a much needed experienced backup for TJ Ford who started on a 50 win team two years ago, and also former 6th man of the year Corliss Williamson who is a big boost to any teams post game.

I'm a Piston fan and myself and a lot of people I know who like to see that go through, I'm wondering if Bucks fans find that a worthwhile trade for their team.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I like that trade. Although I'm not sure the Bucks would want 2 more big contracts. I know Brown has something for Kukoc and the Pistons dont want another contract, but I think the Bucks would do a Thomas for Atkins and Corliss trade. But about this trade, I like it, would do it as a Pistons GM, but I'm undecided about pulling the trigger if I were the Bucks GM.


----------

